# Fitting leisure battery



## Squibby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm still away at work and that means I have plenty of time to think in the evenings, I would like to fit a couple of leisure batteries into my van as I work my way through the conversion, I have the 240v shore supply cable ran and the 12v cables are all sorted for the lighting I still have quite a few 12v equipment that I would like to be able to use via cigret lighter type sockets as they all ready come with the in vehicle adapters, I have looked through the site but there is so much info from different pepole I just don't know which option to chose.

I would like to be able to charge the leisure batteries from the vans alternater(Renault Master T35 2.5 deisel) and also from the 240v external supply and also a solar pannel, is this possible?

Most of what I have read covers one or the other and also solar pannels but nothing out there seems to include all three charging options.

Hope some one out there in the wilds of our great contry can help.

Squibby.


----------



## maingate (Aug 19, 2011)

If you fit a split charge relay under the bonnet, you can charge the batteries from the alternator. If you are fitting a 3 way fridge then you will need another one for that. A wiring diagram can be found at:

Split Charge Circuits - MarcleLeisure.co.uk
or
www.mottsorg/SPLIT CHARGING%SYSTEM.htm

A solar panel requires a regulator. You connect the regulator to the battery and then the panel to the regulator. Remember to do it in that order otherwise the regulator may not give you maximum charge to the battery.

As for 240 volts for charging the batteries, I believe you need a ZIG  charging unit but I believe there are other bits of kit that might give a better charge and also charge both batteries at the same time. A B2B unit springs to mind. Do a google. I have never had to do this and so my knowledge is limited. I am sure that someone will advise better than me.


----------



## DTDog (Aug 19, 2011)

A couple of points.

First ask yourself why you feel you need two batteries rather than one 110amph?
Are you likely to be stuck in one place for more than three or four days? If the answer is yes, then keep it topped up with a solar panel. If the answer is no, then the vehicle generator will top it up once you are driving.
Are you likely to fit an inverter of more than 1000w. Two batteries will help to spread the load of the inverter down two batteries rather than all going through one. If you aren't fitting a high end inverter, then stick to one battery.

*Now the fitting of 2 leasure batteries.*
IF you do decide to go down the line of 2 leasure batteries then always buy two together and preferably from the same batch. This way, they will run as one battery together rather than two batteries fighting. What I mean is that two batteries of different makes may claim to be the same outputs, but will alter in their make up slightly and one will be the stronger. This will eventually be pulled down by the weaker battery and so the life span of both will be reduced.
Once you have purchased the batteries then use the THICKEST cable possible (starter motor cable thickness) to join them together and again, as close to each other as possible.

*Now charging*
I would suggest you look on ebay for a 'zig unit'. This is dedicated box that does all the electronic switching for you. You might even be lucky and get one that can cope with a solar panel as well (my van is a Laika and the control unit for that does have this facility).

If yourunlucky and it doesnt have the solar bit, then this is as simple as buying a solar panel regulator. £20~£30 (Maplin or Ebay). Simple as anything to fit. Solar panel wires to one bit. Battery to another and the output power supply to another. This controls the power going in to the battery from the solar panel.

I have a 120w solar panel and a 110amph battery and have never used mains hook even though the kids have the TV on from the minute the van stops to the minute we leave (along with charging mobile phones, ipod thingys and mp3 stuff).

Hope this is of some help?


----------



## Squibby (Aug 19, 2011)

*Thanks*

Well that is some good soild advice many thanks, I'm real greatfull for your time in replying. I've got the info now its time to go shopping and see what I can afford to fit. Will keep you all posted once back in the UK and back on the conversion project. 

I do some times stay on campsites with electric hook up so these times will not be any problem as I have a 240v - 12v transformer that my cool box normaly runs of when stationary, it works well and I'm planning on using this while going wild, and I got given a 90amph battery with the van and was looking at boosting this with the second battery.

I also have a 12v to 240v 200W transformer that I run my laptop off and a couple of other bits from time to time but thats it, every thing else like games consoles for the kids I have 12v chargers for. 

I just don't know enough about this subject having only just lept in with my size 10's and I know that this can get expensive and can't afford to throw money away or the project will die before it gets to the end of the build and I don't want that and neither do the kids they cant wait for it to be completed, they have even been away with me a few time with only fitings being the bunks and a couple of folding chairs and they still loved it.

Hope the extra info is helpfull, as to which options would be best.

Squibby.


----------



## n brown (Aug 20, 2011)

smartcom relays are very easy to fit,just one wire from the van battery to one side of the relay and two wires out the other side,one goes to your leisure battery,the other to the fridge. when you start the engine the relay senses the charge from the engine and turns on to allow current through,engine off and it turns off again,so there is no chance of killing the van battery.they're about 15 quid on e bay from clarkinengineering.then you need a 240v smart charger which charges the battery but knows when it's full and can't overcharge


----------



## DTDog (Aug 20, 2011)

Reading your reply and apologies for any assumptions, but like most, money is a major factor in which way you decide to go.

As you already have a Leisure battery then it seems silly to go out and have to buy two more (see my reply about fitting two incompatable batteries together).

If the 200w inverter you have is doing everything you need of an inverter, then the 90amph battery will easily cope with this (assuming the battery is on good condition in the first place).

I think the suggestion of the split charger is a good one, to keep the leisure battery topped up when out in the van.

Zig -units are good to charge the leisure battery when on mains. You can then go down the solar route later as this is a simple after market fit. With the regulator fitted, you can just leave it to do it's stuff. The regulator stops any problems with overcharging.

If you have problems in sourcing a zig-unit, then a good "inteligent" battery charger is a good second option (C-Tek chargers are good). Inteligent chargers are ones that monitor the battery as it charges and will not overcharge. If you use a 'normal' batery charger and leave this on for some time, you can over-cook the battery.

I would be careful using the cooler box on the inverter all day and night. I would imagine this will pull the power out of the battery (only guessing on this one).
Try to source a cheap gas run fridge.


----------



## Squibby (Aug 20, 2011)

*yet more good advice*

Ok I will start with looking around for the items required, as you mentioned cash flow comes into the equation, like I mentioned before I'm after getting the set up correct from the start so that I don't end up waisting money in the future by going for the wrong set up in the first place.

Once again many thanks for the advice I will shop around, but will have to get my old man to buy the stuff from ebay as some little sh!t cloned my account and was selling dodgy Louis Viton breif cases through my account so I have been with out an ebay account since.

where theres a will theres a way.

Squibby.


----------



## caspar (Aug 24, 2011)

Personally I'd choose a battery charger over a zig unit every time. Much cheaper, more reliable and easier to set up.


----------



## Firefox (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep I just used a electronic charger. Cheaper than the Zig chargers/units. And I connected leisure batteries direct using 100A cable and 40A switch. Works perfectly. For 1000W inverter you definitely need two or more batteries.


----------



## Harmergeddon (Aug 30, 2011)

Squibby said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to fit a couple of leisure batteries into my van as I work my way through the conversion,
> I have looked through the site but there is so much info from different pepole I just don't know which option to chose.
> ...



Unfortunately i will answer your first point with a question. Firstly you need to at least have some idea of your overall power requirements. P=IV is all you need to work out the amps required by each of your items. Add them all up and this will give you an idea of your maximum amps required from your leisure battery. Then factor in the type of camping you will do. Wild and stationary for long periods or on the move regulary. In hot and sunny climates or using a genny when wild camping??? Also ask yourself, do i have space for large amounts of batteries or is space at a premium? All of these things can influence the type of charging system you go for.
The reason why there is so much info is because there are so many different ways to charge leisure batteries and everyone likes to think there way is best but in reality there way is best because it suits their needs. What you need to remember is their needs and yours are not necessarily the same.

Split charge relays and voltage sensing relays are a cheap way of doing it and if your power requirements are not high they work well. Personally i would go for a 240volt battery charger and plug it into your 240volt hook-up when needed. More expensive are the battery to battery and advanced regualtion charging systems provided by companies like sterling and adverc, both are very good products if you have the moeny to spend and want to maximise your batteries capabilities because space is at a premium. Solar panels are expensive too and good if you are in sunny climates and plan to wild camp for long periods. To calculate the size needed remember P=IV and factor in a percentage for time you think it will be sunny and also the angle at which you present the panel to the sun is very important.

My set-up is as follows and whilst it's what i need its probably overkill for most.
Adverc advanced regulation charging going to a blocking diode that feeds both vehicle battery and 600amp hours of leisure batteries. The adverc was my choice as it charges the batteries to a fuller capacity than standard voltage regualtion and this is of huge benefit when im camping in the alps in the winter. Starting your vehicle in -25 degrees can be tricky for most but having a really well charged battery with the right cold cranking rating is critical. 
I have quite a large power requirement and i am frequently on the move so the quick charging of the adverc works well, no need for solar panels i just carry more batteries and weight/space is not an issue as i run a lwb van that runs on waste veggie oil.

So think about your power needs, think about you type of use, think about cost/economics then make an informed choice. Good luck, tis a bit of a mine field.


----------



## cooljules (Aug 30, 2011)

i came across these.  seem good for the price, esp with 4 year warrenty


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190567443089?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Harmergeddon (Aug 30, 2011)

This is quite an informative page on the ins and outs of deep cycle or leisure batteries.

Deep Cycle Battery FAQ


----------



## runnach (Aug 30, 2011)

If I may ask a question, I have a 85 ah battery and spend a lot of time hooked up to the mains as part of my job. I have a reasonably new battery but when I wild it discharges pretty quickly 24 hours at most ..... the question is this does hooking up to the mains for a long period overcook the battery ? I have had a root around and cant see any obvious poor earths or appliances that would draw current.

Channa

When I say a long time on the mains I mean 10 days a time plus


----------

